# Schlauchboot (3,80m) mit Elektromotor 2 PS auf dem Gardasee



## carpione (5. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

benötigt man auf dem Gardasee als Deutscher zum Fahren eines Schlauchboots (Länge 3,80m) mit einem Elektromotor (Zebco Rhino 54) mit 2 PS eine Genehmigung, einen Führerschein oder ein sonstiges Dokument? Danke für jede Info dazu.


----------



## carpione (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Schlauchboot (3,80m) mit Elektromotor 2 PS auf dem Gardasee*

Ich hab´s herausgefunden: Nein, da man in Deutschland dafür auch keine Zulassungspflicht hat, wird so auch am Gardasee verfahren.

Jetzt würde mich mal interessieren, ob ich vom Boot aus Angeln darf?
Ist es dabei egal, ob die Lizenz aus der Lombardei, Venetien oder Trentino stammt? Darf ich meinen Sohn (8 Jahre) mitnehmen?


----------



## Waller Michel (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Schlauchboot (3,80m) mit Elektromotor 2 PS auf dem Gardasee*

Da dir bisher noch niemand ne Antwort gegeben hat ,versuche ich mal dir zu helfen obwohl ich kein Spezialist bin für den Gardasee, ist mir einfach zu voll. 
Also das du das Boot mit dem Motor fahren darfst ist Fakt, und angeln vom Boot aus darfst du auch. Ich hab mir damals beim Touristenbüro nen Angelschein geholt und dann brauchst du noch ein Märkchen zum einkleben die bekommst du auf der Post und glaube sogar in Tabak Läden. Was sollte dagegen sprechen wenn du deinen Sohn mit nimmst ? Das ist selbstverständlich deine Sache. ..

LG Michael


----------



## carpione (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Schlauchboot (3,80m) mit Elektromotor 2 PS auf dem Gardasee*

Danke für die Info Michael - dann bin ich ja beruhigt.

Wir haben eine kleine Ferienwohnung mit Nähe zum Strand. Die Dame von der Rezeption meinte schon, dass wir das Boot nicht am Strand zu Wasser lassen sollten. Was spricht da eigentlich dagegen?
Ansonsten muss ich mir eine Anlegestelle besorgen. Weißt Du wie ich da vorgehen muss? Lg Pedro


----------



## Waller Michel (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Schlauchboot (3,80m) mit Elektromotor 2 PS auf dem Gardasee*

Naja ich nehme an der Grund ist um die Badegäste nicht zu belästigen, klingt nach ost oder Süd Ufer Sirmione oder so, trotzdem wirst du ne möglichkeit finden dein Boot zu Wasser zu lassen. Wenn gar nicht guck halt mal in der Nähe von einem Hafen oder so . Der Fischbestand im Gardasee is wirklich reichlich und vom Boot aus ist es auch schön, weil dich die Badegäste nicht groß interessieren müssen. Auch findest du am ost und südufer immer wieder Touristenbüros mit deutsch sprachigem Personal die eigentlich immer freundlich sind, dort bekommst du ja den Angelschein und dort würde ich auch fragen wo man das Boot ins Wasser lassen kann?  Ich persönlich bin irgendwann nicht mehr dort hin gefahren weil gerade im Camping Bereich alles sehr reglementiert wurde und die Preise teils unverhältnismäßig gestiegen waren, das betrifft jedoch nur die Haupsaison in vor und nach Saison ist das anders. ..

LG Michael


----------



## Tulpe2 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Schlauchboot (3,80m) mit Elektromotor 2 PS auf dem Gardasee*

Bezüglich 2 PS:

Ich weiß nicht woher diese Angabe stand - es ist deutlich zu viel.
Der Motor hat nicht einmal 1 PS: 55A an 12V, macht 660Watt Leistungsaufnahme.

Ich fahre eine ähnliche Kombi, wo Verbrenner verboten sind.


----------

